# TCS Race #162



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank You everbody who participated in our first TCS event. Without your participation,patience and preparedness, the event would not have been as smooth as it was.

Thanks to the guys at Tamiya USA, Fred,Gary and Roger.

Once again Special thanks to Marty Hageman for his help,expertise and suggestions throughout the weekend.

The tech guys, Darrald,Shawn and Matt.

Al's Hobby Shop for sending up extra tires and parts we ran out of.

Karen started going through the pictures last night so would should have some up shortly.

But here is the AAA and lower main results.

Brad Palmer, Nathan and David Wier and Sean Brandon please get ahold of me, we think you left something in your pit area


----------

